# Club Acela / Metropolitan Lounge Access



## frugalist (May 31, 2010)

I know that sleeping car passengers are allowed access to the Club Acela / Metropolitan Lounges on the day of their trip.

My son and I are going from Florida to DC next month in a Bedroom on an AGR award. On the day of our return, we are thinking about taking the 5:02am Northeast Regional up to New York, spend 5 or 6 hours in the Big City, then catch the train back to Florida from NYP at 3:15pm.

Two questions:

1. What are the hours of the lounge in DC?

2. Since we have a ticket for a bedroom accomodation later that day, although departing from New York, *will we be allowed access to the lounge in Washington, DC* (assuming it's open) before our Northeast Regional leaves for NYP?


----------



## J-1 3235 (May 31, 2010)

frugalist said:


> I know that sleeping car passengers are allowed access to the Club Acela / Metropolitan Lounges on the day of their trip.
> My son and I are going from Florida to DC next month in a Bedroom on an AGR award. On the day of our return, we are thinking about taking the 5:02am Northeast Regional up to New York, spend 5 or 6 hours in the Big City, then catch the train back to Florida from NYP at 3:15pm.
> 
> Two questions:
> ...


IIRC, the lounge is open 'til 9:30 pm.

If you have a bedroom that day, I believe you may access the lounge.

Mike


----------



## AlanB (May 31, 2010)

frugalist said:


> 1. What are the hours of the lounge in DC?


4:45 am - 10 pm Mon-Fri; 5 am-10 pm Sat-Sun



frugalist said:


> 2. Since we have a ticket for a bedroom accomodation later that day, although departing from New York, *will we be allowed access to the lounge in Washington, DC* (assuming it's open) before our Northeast Regional leaves for NYP?


You should be allowed, but know that I've heard a few stories about DC attendants not knowing the rules. You will have to show both your sleeper tickets and your Regional tickets to gain access. Hand both over at the same time, as there is one attendant last I knew who would immediately ask you to leave upon seeing a Regional ticket without waiting for further interaction with the passenger.

Also know that you will have to leave the lounge and return to the outside waiting area to actually board the train. They won't allow Regional passengers to board directly from the lounge.


----------



## frugalist (May 31, 2010)

AlanB said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > 1. What are the hours of the lounge in DC?
> ...


Great information. Thanks for that.

Doesn't look like we'll have much of an opportunity to enjoy the lounge in DC before our regional departs at 5:02am. Maybe we'll peek into it when we arrive in DC a couple of days earlier.


----------



## AlanB (May 31, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Doesn't look like we'll have much of an opportunity to enjoy the lounge in DC before our regional departs at 5:02am. Maybe we'll peek into it when we arrive in DC a couple of days earlier.


Yeah, if you're on the 5:02, then there isn't much point in even trying to get into the lounge, as you'd have no more than 10 minutes at best in the lounge, assuming that you showed up at the 4:45 AM opening time. Best try to check out the lounge upon arrival in you're curious.

You can of course enjoy the NY lounge after your arrival into NYP.


----------



## frugalist (May 31, 2010)

AlanB said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look like we'll have much of an opportunity to enjoy the lounge in DC before our regional departs at 5:02am. Maybe we'll peek into it when we arrive in DC a couple of days earlier.
> ...


While I'm sure the NYP Club Acela is nice, we hope to spend our 7 hours in New York doing even nicer things. I lived and worked in the NY area for over 20 years but haven't been there in almost that long. We're planning a week-long visit in December, so this will just be a tease. But we want to hit some of the highlights that still hold fond memories for both of us. Breakfast at a coffee shop stuffed in the corner of some office building. Lunch at a NY Deli. Walking around Times Square, Rockefeller Center, Grand Central Terminal. 7 Hours! Am I crazy?! At least we can drop our carry-on bags at the Club Acela for the day.


----------



## AlanB (May 31, 2010)

I wasn't trying to suggest that you spend the entire day in the lounge, just noting that it was there and available to you. 

Sounds like you've got a plan!


----------

